# Blind retriever mix in NC



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man. My second rescue lost most of his sight due to indolent ulcers. He coped quite well.

I can't take him since I am full up.
If a rescue will take him, I'd help out with some of my "Copper fund".


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Bumping. 

I hope he doesn't go to the person that wants to keep him outside! 

Can someone please contact the local Golden and label rescues?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

The rescues in my county know about him. I was hoping one would pull him today, but I didn't see where it had happened. Not sure if a Golden rescue would pull him or not.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Try NRGRR. All they can say is no. [email protected].


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, and he's adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my*

Oh, My, Praying someone takes him in. Please send him to all of the NC Rescues.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I sent Ollie's info to Triad Gold Retriever Rescue in Greensboro and they got back in touch with me tonight. I am hoping they will call the shelter tomorrow and get him. I'll let y'all know if I find out anything. He really is a cutie.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope they can pull him, keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Please let us know if you hear anything. I am so very worried about this blind baby!! I also sent his info to Carolina Mom.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my diggety dawg if I was there I would have him like a shot...look at that face...so trusting and kind. He so needs a family, please update us...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish I could help. I just don't have any room for another dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*

Praying Ollie gets rescued.
Follow the story on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/StokesCoun...80636630.69441.190677800964372&type=1&theater


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I sincerely hope that this fellow doesn't go to the house whose "son wants an outside dog" since they already have an inside dog. No dog deserves to be an outside dog, ESPECIALLY a blind one. In fact, I think that would be downright cruel. He wouldn't know how to protect himself if he had to!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

On Facebook just now:

*Stokes County Animal Shelter*

Ollie is going to be rescued!!! Golden Retriever Rescue is picking her up in the morning and will place her with a great home!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> On Facebook just now:
> 
> *Stokes County Animal Shelter*
> 
> Ollie is going to be rescued!!! Golden Retriever Rescue is picking her up in the morning and will place her with a great home!!!


_*WOO HOO-this is wonderful news!* Thanks much for the update!_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie's Mom and Golden Ret. Rescue*

Meggie's Mom and Golden Retriever Rescue
YOU ROCK!!! PRAYING OLLIE has a wonderful life!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I was in tears when I read this and have cried off and on since. Such a relief!! I could not bear for that sweet face to be put down. Thank you Triad Gold Retriever Rescue!! Such great people! To know that Ollie will go to someone who will give him the home he deserves just means a lot.

Thanks Karen for jumping in and keeping us informed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Triad*

Triad Golden Retriever Rescue and Meggie's Mom-you BOTH ROCK!!!
Bless you for saving Ollie!
I am not clear if Ollie is a she/ or he and will someone let you know when Ollie leaves the shelter?


----------

